# Hotel Deutschmeister Vienna (RCI)



## abbekit (Apr 2, 2009)

Have a week on hold but can find very little info on this hotel.  It is a hotel unit with no kitchen.  Gets pretty mixed reviews on Trip Advisor but I don't really trust them to rate timeshares.  Only one very old review on TUGS.  

Has anyone stayed here or have any info on this place?


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes.  No kitchen is correct.  The studio was decent.  I think the hotel is graded 4* overall, and most of it is rental rooms rather than timeshare.

It is in a good location for sightseeing half a block from a subway station and only about two blocks outside the Ring.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 8, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> Yes.  No kitchen is correct.  The studio was decent.  I think the hotel is graded 4* overall, and most of it is rental rooms rather than timeshare.
> 
> It is in a good location for sightseeing half a block from a subway station and only about two blocks outside the Ring.



Thanks for the info.  It didn't work out for us (I didn't pay attention and the week available was the same week as my brother's 60th birthday).  But I'm keeping it on my to-do list.  We were in Vienna over 10 years ago and must go back!


----------

